# Repair table top dilemma



## chatextra1 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi all! I came across this forum and I hope to find some answers on some tricky questions 

Here is my story. I bought a table set and the table got damaged during shipping. Deep scratch and dent on the side of the table. The tricky part is that it is pretty new table and the composite or some sort of plastic was used to make the 2 inches molding all around the table. That's where the damage is. I was able to fill the dents and scratches with plastic filler and primer. Now the next step is kind of not clear. I am trying to match the color of the finish to spot paint that area and then I want to sand the whole table top and put some Urethane on it. (there are some manor scratches on the table top as well)
So, my first problem I can't use the stain-it wouldn't stick to the plastic primer. But what paint should I use?
I think I have to choices 

1. Crylon for plastics -Hmm but how can I make it look like dark cherry/mahogany? It is also sold only in sprays and primary colors.
2. Use oil paint to mix the color and then spray it on. I prefer this method but I am not sure if it will stick well. What do you think? (I’d love to use the pigments, but I am not sure where to find them locally)
I am kind of upset that a lot of companies would use plastic parts. They hide them so well you can't tell. Does anybody know what they use to paint the furniture? It sticks to both wood veneer and plastic parts, also it look totally like wood stain. Maybe somebody has another idea of matching the color with the rest of the table. I'd love to know that.

And I guess the last thing I hope GF Arm-r-seal urethane would work on both veneer and painted plastic. I want to make the surface of the table more durable –it is a kitchen table!

I really have no experience with refinishing, but I better make it work (it kind of was my fault dropping the table  
Thanks for any input


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

There's a wide variety of methods for touch ups. You can buy Testors paint in small 1/2 oz bottles at most all hobby stores. You can use a small artists brush to touch up areas. That way you don't have to mask off the table and possibly get overspray from a spray can. It comes in many colors that you can mix and match.
.








.
Or you can go to Home Depot, or Lowes, and pick up paint/stain touch up pens like THIS. Depending on the finish you can use an oilbase varnish, or a waterbased poly over most finishes.


----------



## chatextra1 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi!
Thanks for the answer.

The pens-are not working-they are stain and not working on the plastics. I did see the Testors stuff the other day in the Hobby Lobby-I can try that. What is the best paint to adhere to plastics? Acrylic? Enamel? Something else? (I probably should be asking this question in the "plastics" forum Ha HA HA)


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Acrylics and enamel will work OK. Just don't use lacquer.


----------

